# Premium Channel Premieres: May 2009



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

_Note that I'll update this thread as information becomes available and if I have any available time. As always, everyone will hopefully of course appreciate any information you may be able to add (such as the always helpful Pablo has been able to provide :up. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted.
All times east unless otherwise noted.

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*Starz/Encore channels*

In May, Starz continues to air new episodes of its original comedy series‟ "Head Case" and "Party Down." Alexandra Wentworth is the irrepressible Dr. Goode with her "who‟s who" of celebrity clients, and the "Party Down" catering crew of Hollywood wannabes are still in search of that elusive goal of fame and fortune.

Encore has a weekend marathon of sequels entitled "When Sequels Attack II, including Spider-Man™ 3, The Road Warrior, 102 Dalmatians, Batman and Robin, Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End, Back to the Future, Part II, III, Before Sunset, Meatballs 4 and oh, so much more.

The "Starz Saturday Night Film" presents The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (5/9) and the Oscar®- winner for Best Animated Feature Film of the Year - Wall-E (5/30).
Encore Westerns gives a "Six-Gun Birthday Salute" to John "The Duke" Wayne with a 28-hour marathon beginning Monday, May 25 at 8:00 p.m. The month also features five films from Gene Autry, as well as the classic TV Westerns "The Gene Autry Show," "Cheyenne" and "Maverick."

Starz Cinema offers a special presentation of The 7th Annual Visual Effects Society Awards. The hour special honors outstanding visual effects in over a dozen categories of film, animation, television, commercials and video games.

Finally, Encore Drama remembers Memorial Day with "Echoes of War," an all-day marathon on Monday, May 25 of acclaimed war movies and interviews with military veterans.

*Starz* Saturday Night Movies: Hit movies premiering every Saturday night at 9 p.m. 

*Vantage Point* 5/2 - (Dennis Quaid, Sigourney Weaver, Matthew Fox) 
*The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian* 5/9 (Ben Barnes, George Henley, William Moseley) 
*21* 5/16 - (Kevin Spacey, Jim Sturgess, Kate Bosworth) 
*You Don't Mess With the Zohan* 5/23 - (Adam Sandler, John Turturro, Emmanuelle Chriqui) 
*Wall-E* 5/30 - (Jeff Garlin, Fred Willard, Sigourney Weaver)

*HBO*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's April downloadable guide: in May, expect HBO to have *Kung Fu Panda* (excellent film, beautiful animation and cute family friendly story), along with the HBO Films original *Into the Storm* & *The Alzheimer's Project*.

*Forgetting Sarah Marshall* 5/2 8pm - (already aired in prior month on Cinemax)
*Hitman* 5/2 10pm - (already aired in prior month on Cinemax) 
*Fred Claus* 5/9 7:30pm (dreadfully bad film, I couldn't get through more than the first 15 minutes before giving up on it) 
*WCB: DAWSON VS. TARVER II* - 5/9 9:30pm
*The Alzheimer's Project: The Memory Loss Tapes* Sunday 5/10 9pm
*Get Smart* 5/16 8pm - (Steve Carell plays Maxwell Smart. Amusing enough to spend the time on.)
*Jim Jefferies: I Swear to God* 5/16 10pm - (HBO Comedy concert)
*Kung Fu Panda* 5/23 - (again, excellent film. Beautiful animation, cute family friendly story) 
*Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay* 5/30 - (back for another round, continuing the story right where they left off in the first H&K film)
*BAD: BERTO VS. URANGO & ANGULO VS. CINTRON* - 5/30 10pm
*Into the Storm* Sunday 5/31 9pm (a film about Winston Churchill, follow-up to an earlier film)
For five years, Winston Churchill played a huge role in thwarting the Nazis during World War II, his intrepid leadership and rhetoric inspiring millions to fight Hitler's Germany to the bitter end. This powerful follow-up to HBO's Emmy(R)-winning The Gathering Storm follows Churchill from 1940 to 1945 as he guided his beleaguered nation through the crucible of the war years--even as his marriage was encountering its own struggles. Brendan Gleeson stars as the steadfast Churchill, with Janet McTeer as his devoted, but exasperated wife Clemmie. Also with Len Cariou who portrays U.S. president Franklin Delano Roosevelt.​

*Cinemax*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's April downloadable guide: in May, expect Cinemax to have *The Incredible Hulk* (Edward Norton version), along with *The Strangers*.

*The Strangers* 5/2 10pm
*The Incredible Hulk* 5/9 10pm
*10,000 BC* 5/16 10pm
*The Happening* 5/30 10pm

*Showtime*
Showtime has series seasons of *The Tudors* and *Tracey Ullman's State of the Union* in full swing.

*The Nanny Diaries* 5/9 9pm

(weak month for movies on Showtime, but that can be said most of the time, no?)

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for March.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quiet month for HBO -- not particularly interested in their premieres. Looking forward to both Starz and Cinemax though.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

The Dark Knight will be on HBO in September?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I got an e-mail from someone, or perhaps it was traditional mail, that noted that HBO will be pairing up with at least some providers to offer a free preview during the period when the Alzheimer's Project will be airing. Apparently HBO and whomever they partnered with to get the film/series made wants to broaden the exposure.

The e-mail may have just been a message delivered from Verizon FiOS on my FiOS HD DVR, but I'm just not sure. In anycase, non-HBO subscribers may wish to check to see if their providers are offering any sort of freeview for that.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

SHO The Tracey Fragments 5/4 7:30 PM


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

space86 said:


> The Dark Knight will be on HBO in September?


I just saw it on HBO's website. The Dark Knight will premiere in June.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I have the dark night blu ray i have not watched it yet though 

been busy


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

STZ Henry Poole is Here 5/20 12:45 AM


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

pablo said:


> STZ Henry Poole is Here 5/20 12:45 AM


Ooooooh, excellent flick. A little artsy perhaps, a bit slow too (it's not an action flick by any stretch of the imagination), but really good. I caught it on Blu-ray and loved it. It's on my shelf somewhere (or has been loaned to friends) as I liked it enough to buy a copy after renting. :up:


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

pablo said:


> STZ Henry Poole is Here 5/20 12:45 AM


Thanks for the heads-up! DVR is scheduled. :up:


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Sure thing. It's directed by Mark Pellington of Arlington Road and The Mothman Prophecies fame. Looking forward to it.


----------

